# Yellow labs with acei??



## ZakD786 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys just a quick question before i make a mistake and purchase some aceis?29gallon tank with 2 yellow labs at the moment ,thinking of adding another 2 and buyin a couple or more aceis?Good idea or am i pushing it??Oh yeah my yellows are juvies n hoping to get juvie aceis,1 more thing how big do aceis grow?Thanks for the help...


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

Acei get too big for a 29! Rather than spending $40 on new fish to cram in that lil tank I would save that money and put it toward at least a 55. :wink:

I would say if you REALLY want to keep the 29 I would add 1 more yellow lab (and pray its a female) and it will be to capacity - although in my opinion it already is.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have yellow labs and aceis and they get along well together. Aceis can get to 6 inches. I have mine in a 90 and I wish I had a longer tank than 4 feet. A 29 is too small for aceis.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I have 3 acei in my 55g. tank. They are still small (thank goodness). I'm working on getting a 5ft. tank because I like them so much. I'd like a tank even longer than 5ft. but don't have room for anything longer  . Unless..... oh dear, a brain storm :idea: lol I'd better not even go there yet. It involves getting rid of my daughters bed and she hasn't even graduated high school yet  but she does graduate the 22nd of this month :lol: :wink:


----------

